# Solid Gold



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Since we have a diverse group here, I was wondering if anyone from England knows if Solid Gold brand dog food is available there. 

Thanks

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

If you don't get a definitive answer, here's their distributor for western Europe:

Healthfood 24
Boesdorfer Ring 13-16, 04249
Leipzig, Germany
Phone: 011493420541990
Fax: 49 678 994 20 61
[email protected]


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll be a thankin' ya ma'am.

DFrost


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't know where it is available in Europe, but it's a great food! My dogs have done great on it.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

David,

Solid Gold is not available here in the UK. It was for a while (via Germany), but not anymore.

There are no really good foods available in the shops, but you can purchase Timberwolforganics, Orijen, Nature's Variety, Canidae, Eagle Pack Holistic and Fromm Family online (mostly via Germany).

The best 'quality' feeds available in most Uk stores would be stuff like Royal Canin, SD, Arden Grange, Eukanuba, James Wellbeloved and Burns........


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I hear good things about Orijen, haven't looked at it myself though. When you say via Germany, you have to mail order it then? Shipping must be a pain!


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike,

I have just ordered some Orijen - certainly looks good.

Some of the German web-based petstores have English sites and will ship to England. As long as your order is over a certain value (normally about 50 Euros) shipping is included. Being German, they are ruthlessly efficient and it normally turns up on my doorstep within 2 days!

I have no idea why these premium feeds are not imported direct into the UK or why someone does not try making them over here......


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

This is kind of bugging me now. Also looks like you can buy Innova products in Moscow and Indonesia but not the U.K.?

I bet you $50 (that's like three pound sterling at current exchange rates, Ian) that the Food Standards Agency over there has some kind of oddness making it difficult to import/sell animal feed products. I'm curious.

Or maybe they just want to keep out the good stuff so they can feed England's dogs the mad cow culls, har-har.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

You're probably not far off there Woody. I heard that the gov't even regulates herbal products and certain supplements now, to the point that you need a prescription from a Dr for things that you would normally expect to buy from a health food store. Not sure if that was a "something we are going to do" or something that is actively happening already, but I think it is.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Wondering if it has something to do with selling animal feed with any kind of GM products in it...or meat from animals with GM feed sources...

Stuff like this:
http://www.food.gov.uk/gmfoods/gm-animal

What do the Queen's Corgis eat? Dead Scotsmen?


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll be honest, I don't know the full reason, but I suspect it is related to some food standards regulation, relating to feeds from outside the EU. Once the feed is in the EU (Germany may have different animal feed import regulation) anything goes.

Even more ridiculous is that it is cheaper for me to order things like Drontal/Frontline Plus/Cosequin DS online and have it shipped from Australia (!!!) than it is to get it from my vet down the road....

Sorry to take this off-topic, David! Why did you want to know about Solid Gold in the UK?


----------

